

Y COMBINATOR INTERVIEWEES NEED YOUR HELP PLEASE - ANY RED DOTS FOR YOU? - Shed
http://cc.rtmfp.net/
Hi there, my name's Shed (short for Sheridan).<p>Last year, the company my Business partner and I are hoping to launch very soon (85by55.com) was chosen to interview for Y Combinator. We didn't get picked then (but we're still keeping the flame alive!).<p>And now we need your help please! Please click this link below and let me me know if you see any red dots - this shows your level of peer to peer connectivity...<p>If you do have red dots, that will be hugely helpful - and please let us know.<p>Thank you so much for your time,<p>Yours,<p>Shed<p>http://cc.rtmfp.net/
======
liftup
good/clear

~~~
Shed
Cheers Litftup - much appreciated indeed...

------
Katelyn
all clear

~~~
Shed
Thank you Katelyn...

